# while-Schleife



## SJSF (11. Jul 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

folgende Aufgabe...

Erstellen Sie eine while-Schleife, die für die Zahlen 1 bis 100 jeweils das Doppelte des Wertes ausgibt. Für die Zahl 2 soll also 4 ausgegeben werden, für die 3 6 usw.

  int x = 0;
      while (x <= 100)
      {
        System.out.println("Die Variable hat jetzt den Wert " + x);

        x++;

Was hab ich falsch gemacht? Dieser Code zählt immer nur +1

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## JCODA (11. Jul 2016)

x++ erhöht x um 1.
Vielleicht möchtest du das Doppelte ausgeben, also etwa System.out.println("Die Variable hat jetzt den Wert " + (2*x));


----------



## flopalko (11. Jul 2016)

1. Code bitte immer in Code-Tags posten.
2. Verstehst du die Aufgabenstellung? Für 1 soll 2 ausgegeben werden, für 2 4, für 3 6 usw. Wie könnte man das bei der Ausgabe berücksichtigen? Weiters soll ab 1 begonnen werden und nicht ab 0.

LG


----------



## SJSF (11. Jul 2016)

Hätte man auch selbst drauf kommen können  Danke Dir!!!  
Ich glaube das war jetzt ein typischer Anfängerfehler  hehe


----------

